# under construction



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey fellars this has been in my back yard for 5 years and now its getting close to road worthy. i pulled this out of the junk yard and have wrenched on it on and of till i got it to this state . today i put new calipars on her cuz they were siezed tight and couldnt move it for 2 years or so.if ya dont know this is a 4 w d yota van with manual lockers that can go any where and carry a sizeable load . ive been driving these vans for about 12 or so years they are a great work van and toyota tough and dependable.this 1 have parts from maybe 3 vans that i bought for parts and just a mishmash of everything.all the bodywork is done(no rust)and after runnig it today a break line gave up and a water hose. not to worry i have boxes of parts to fix her. my current van has 278 thousand miles on it no smoke no burn no leak! on a zerodegree nite she fires off and i can go and repair a heating system n make some$.i have to get er done by october when the heating season kick in. my current van is just so ugly that its just not profesional lookin.but with some paint and a few more repairs i,ll be hangin my shingle on her. folks round here know me as that guy with the wierd van that fixes things. any i was just so stoked to have moved it to a place where i can do the finishing repairs. wish me luck ...i need it!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Joe, slap some paint and a magnetic door sign on that baby and 'get er done' !


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Good luck Joe!! (I'm still looking for the guide pin!!) pig


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know why, but I always liked them vans!! Maybe because they are so different.. 

Best of luck Joe!! Make her shiny and ready for the winter work season.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

partspig said:


> Good luck Joe!! (I'm still looking for the guide pin!!) pig


 
Maybe it is in this forum where the rest of the van belongs . . .
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=327

:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Is there a fold out slot car table in the back?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

That's kinda cool looking. Paint it up to look like the Mystery Machine. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

thanx for the comments guys. this van has been a real challenge to put back together due to the lack of body parts and the scarce extra money.i put some new brake lines in it today and hand the wife pump the brakes to bleed the system.and i actully drove it around the block!there is still a whole lot of things to be done to it but, i,m jazzed that it rolled and ran ok. and pp i had to laugh at the guide pin comment! it has a drop arm set up!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

well after a couple of weeks and much wrenchin i finally got the project van in primer yesterday.i,ve never used a spray gun but gave it a try anyway and much to my surprise it is acceptable! i keep telling my self that it a work van not a show ride. i did have some trouble adjusting the gun and getting the ureithane primer mix correct and called a painter or to to talk me through the process.now its in primer just in time for the hukarain to bare down on my house so i git it loaded with carpenter tools and ready to split to higher ground in a moments notice. anyway its done for the moment just gotta swap plates and put some stuff back on it!! zoom i,m off.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

It's the Mystery Machine! LoL


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

plymouth71 said:


> It's the Mystery Machine! LoL


And that was Scooby in the foreground.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I like that primer color!

When i lived in VA, I found out primer red is WV's:tongue::wave: state color


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joegri that van is greeeeeat!

Bz


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

primer gray is the color of narrsgansett! i worked a bit more on the project today to get it 1 step closer and almost ready to swap plates.no it,s not the mystery machine and thats not scoobby either. that is son of silver and if you havent met gracie well that my pup the g. thanx for the comments. i,ve never since i was able to drive ever had a comon type of car and i,m not gonna stop now with the finish line kinda close. it,s lots of fun wrenchin cuz i have lil bit of time( no work) but that is comming to an end.more to come !


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

just a quick up date 4 who ever care but i cut out the windshield today for replacement and some jam painting. its been 7 years in the makin n it,s very close to being done(driveable) i,ve learned alot like have a garage to do something like this.but top to bottom this van is fresh no rust and mech sound!. i,m just boasting cuz i,ve never attempted anything like this before.anyway windshield in sunday then a plate swap and it,s on baby !!!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

well the van is going to work tomorrow and still a few things to do but i got it all dialed in and in fine working order. seems the slot cars have been on the back burner but i had to get my priorities correct.i havnt put a stereo in it yet cuz i wanted to hear how it runs.i have no speed ometer and no gas gauge so i gotta pat attention.looks like i gfotta drop the tank and replace the sending unit. ive put about 100 miles on it and it is really a cool ride


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Joe, 

That really is a cool ride Dude! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I have a Honda Element and love it. You should get some plates like mine.
They say GOT FUNK because, it think it is funky looking like your van.

Bob...Funk is a good thing...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin good Joe!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*What's missing from this picture???*










*Ahhh.... that's better ! !*


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The wheels and goofy overall shape remind me of the Mystery Machine.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Scooby Dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

wwhhheeerrrrreeee arrreee yoooouuuuu??


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

plymouth71 said:


> It's the Mystery Machine! LoL


Yep I said that on page one guys... Pay attention!!!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

is it about having ones own observations and being allowed to express them?
or is it, rather, about who was first to have an observation and express their opinion? 
I don't see a need to award a prize for first post about this?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

nice photo shop nd !! that pic was takin on the south side of the pt. judith light house as the last tropical storm passed 200 out to the east creating a good size swell and turned the water to chocolate milk. and check this out, my 11 graphite surf rod fits in side so i dont put em on the roof so nobody can tell i,m fishin ya gotta keep that stuff secret or the next time you go there will be a crowd!!


----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

did anyone say IT LOOKS LIKE THE MYSTERY MACHINE yet


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The wheels and goofy overall shape remind me of the Mystery Machine.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

ParkRNDL said:


> That's kinda cool looking. Paint it up to look like the Mystery Machine. :thumbsup:
> 
> --rick


 . . . and I think ParkRNDL mentioned it first. Pay attention here guys.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

alpink said:


> is it about having ones own observations and being allowed to express them?
> or is it, rather, about who was first to have an observation and express their opinion?
> I don't see a need to award a prize for first post about this?


C'mon Al.... it was all in fun... Everybody else is getting it....


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## clemedc (Feb 2, 2011)

Haha i love it


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I ran into a right hand drive one on the week-end,and the first thing i thought of was you Joe.
Had a good looking blond driving it,so i figured that'd really get your interest:wave:


----------

